# NBCSN reached out to Bellator MMA about airing preliminary cards and details on WSOF



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> Sources: NBCSN reached out to Bellator MMA about airing preliminary cards and details on WSOF TV deal with NBCSN
> Posted on January 22, 2014 by Jason Floyd
> 
> The NBC Sports Network (NBCSN) has been airing World Series of Fighting (WSOF) events since their inaugural show in November of 2012, but the cable sports network recently reached out to another mixed martial arts organizations about airing preliminary cards.
> ...


Unleash..... the trolls.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is a rather interesting turn of events.


----------

